# Before and After Pics



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought it woudl be fun for everyone to post their Then and Now pictures.
puppies welcome too for the Now pictures lol.

its amazing how quickly and how much they grow!

Vixie Then:
6 months old, when i got her









Vixie Now:
2 yrs old










Dodger Then:
the first picture i got of him, hes 12 weeks old the second at 16 weeks


















Dodger Then:
When i got him at 5 months old


















Dodger Now:
at right around a year and a bit old!

















(forgive his nakey neck, the nickle in his pet tag cause an allergic reaction)


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

They're absolutely gorgeous!!! I can't believe how much they've changed  ...... okay here's Billy boy:
4 weeks











9 weeks:









4 months:









1,5 years:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

soo cute, hes smilin!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

8 weeks old the pic the breeder sent me










When we brought her home at 11 weeks










About 4 months old









now  11 months


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww cute baby pictures.   

Here are my girls:

Deedlit at about 8 weeks old: (Not a very good one but the only baby picture I really have of her since all my others got lost when we moved)










Deedlit now at 4 years old:










Cosette from 4-12 weeks:



























Cosette Now at almost 2 Years:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Isabeau at 3 weeks:










Isabeau at 5 weeks: 











Now at almost six weeks:










haha not alot of change for her yet!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Awww they're all so cute! :love5:

Billy had a huge transformation!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

cute pics everyone!!!

heres rocky at 8-9 weeks









rocky 5-6 months old









rocky now- 1 year 4 months old









oscar 10 weeks









oscar 4-5 months old









oscar now- 8 months old


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

what a cute idea!

Everyones babies are so cute!!

Bear when i got him!








(with his ferret collar!)









Monte when I got him, skin and bones and not able to lift his head 









Bear and Monte Now!!


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, everyone's pictures are so cute!
I wish I had Chili's puppy pics.  
But when you rescue them at 5-6 yrs old you miss out on that.

I do have a couple of pics though....even though it's only been a month and a half. I think you can see her go from unsure of herself to very happy.
Here she is the day I brought her home.

She was not really happy with eye contact as it made her nervous.

















Here she is now.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

chili looks soo much happier now!

monte's transformation is amazing, hes such a miricle baby!

Everyones sooo cute!


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

its great that monet is getting wayyy better!!!

((then))

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/boring047.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/37.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/39.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/42.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/LOL.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/attackingmamasfeet.jpg

((now))

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/52.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/mynewbone3.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/11.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/10.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/9.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/1.jpg

:love5:


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

dave and merlin as puppies:


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

and now:






























:love7: there sure are alot of cuties on here!! :love5:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Pearl now at 1 and 6 months








Pearl at 7 weeks








Princess now at 3 years old








Princess at 7 weeks


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Harley when we adopted him from rescue.










Harley now


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

This is Tuckie when we adopted him from the rescue in April









This is Tuckie now his new sweater I knit for him


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker:

















Jasper:

















Now:::Tucker N Jasper


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

All the pictures are just too precious! :love5:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is Yoshi at 9 weeks when we brought him home. Sorry so blurry but my computer crashed and this is the only baby picture we have of him:-( Thankfully it was on my camera phone









And here he is at 1 1/2 yrs just last Tuesday Costume Contest.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

I know I haven't been here in such a long time. But I would like to post before & after photos. 

Tiny at 10 weeks.









Tiny right now at 2 1/2 years









Monster Baby at 6 weeks.









Monster Baby at 12 weeks









Monster Baby at 9 months

















Tiny and Monster Baby Together


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl at 8-9 weeks

















6 months









Carl at 11 months (I love this pic)









Carl now, 14 months


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's little Nemo:



























And Nemo now:









This is Little Lola:


















And Lola now:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Beautiful babies every one.
isnt it cool to post a baby picture and adult picture...

Mum didnt belive me when i said vixie and dodger changed till i put the pictures together!


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

aww everyones babies are so cute

I love how Tiny has the same head tilt in the before and after pictures!!


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought I already added my girls to this thread, but I guess not since I don't see them...must have just thought about it, but never did it. LOL! So here they are. All 3 are a mix with mostly Chi in them...though you'd never guess there was any Chi in there at all by looking at Penny!! 

Jasmine at about 5 weeks









Jasmine now at about 7 months









Chloe at about 5 weeks









Chloe now at about 7 months









Penny at about 7 weeks









Penny now at about 7 months


----------

